# First cycle on Clomid... anxious :(



## plpixie

Hello lovely ladies,

This is my first cycle on Clomid (50mg), and I actually responded very well (6 folicles over 18mm).... the FS said it was not a good idea to BD because the risk of multiples is too great.... but being who I am, we did anyway :devil:

At 1dpo - 3dpo I was feeling a lot of cramping loooow in my abdomen (so much so I actually got checked for a UTI).... and I have been a little fatigued.... but I am assuming this is all in my head.

Started Prometrium (200mg) at 3dpo..... and now I am 5dpo and waiting[-o&lt;

Please, please, PLEASE someone tell me if they have had any luck under similar circumstances..... I am going coo-coo!!!!:wacko::wacko:

Baby dust and GL to EVERYONE!!!!
:dust:


----------



## plpixie

bump


----------



## Wishing1010

I didn't want to read and run, but I don't have any advice. I just wanted to send some love your way and hope that you are about to have a sticky bean soon.


----------



## plpixie

Thanks Wishing1010. The support means a lot.


----------



## genkigemini

I am so sorry that I have no experience advice. All 5 of my clomid cycles were unsuccessful but I am happy to hear that you did have follicles that were the right size. :thumbup:

Good luck on getting that :bfp:. (Just hopefully not a 6x BFP! :dohh: LOL)


----------



## River54

I am going to be starting my first clomid cycle as well, but I am only on cd1 right now.
Fs just said to take clomid for 5 days starting on cd3. No monitoring follicles, nothing like that, though they did make us sign a doc saying we were aware this can cause multiples.
Trying for 3 cycles, then start IUI if that didn't work.

I am nervous, not sure what side effects I'll get taking it. Also, be great if we actually got a bfp - this whole time we haven't gotten even a hint of one in all this time, though all the tests came back normal..so just unexplained infertility...

What kind of side effects did you get (if any) taking clomid? Soo hope you get your BFP!!


----------



## coralym30

omg i hope it worked for you !! if your ment to have 4 babies than thats what you will be blessed with ! if i was you i would have done the same thing lol 
let us kknow if it worked!

im starting clomid this cycle too on day 3 .. im on day one today and im anxious !


----------



## coralym30

river ! im going to stalk you to see how it goes since our cycles are the exact same 

cant wait for cycle day 3 to come to start the clomid and see if we get pregnant !


----------



## River54

Sounds great coralym30!

Hope it works for you!! :dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

Plpixie, how are you feeling today? You are about 7 dpo right?


----------



## coralym30

So my period stopped ? Completely ! Now it's just old dry blood when I wipe ... Happened to anyone else ? I think I'm gonna call the dr tomorrow


----------



## River54

coralym30 - Mine did as well, but that is normal for me. I only have a few days of a period, a day of spotting, then done.

Are you still dizzy?

plpixie - How are you doing now?


----------



## Ss83

Hello. Sorry I've no advice. I'm on the second day of my first clomid cycle, so excited for my scan on cd12 to see how I've responded. You're one brave lady to DDT with six follicles! I think we wouldn't if it were four or more just cause of the risks. Fingers crossed it works out for you tho.


----------



## plpixie

River54 said:


> coralym30 - Mine did as well, but that is normal for me. I only have a few days of a period, a day of spotting, then done.
> 
> Are you still dizzy?
> 
> plpixie - How are you doing now?

Hey ladies! Sorry I went MIA!

I am 15dpo and :bfn:.... boo....

Now I have the painful wait for AF to start so I can prepare for the next cycle... Most of us never want AF, but I really need her t start so I can get back on track.

I didn't have any spotting, but I generally always have dizziness.

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## plpixie

Ss83 said:


> Hello. Sorry I've no advice. I'm on the second day of my first clomid cycle, so excited for my scan on cd12 to see how I've responded. You're one brave lady to DDT with six follicles! I think we wouldn't if it were four or more just cause of the risks. Fingers crossed it works out for you tho.

Thank you for responding. We took a chance, a big one, and unfortunately we have zero results. I am 15dpo and got another :bfn: this am.

Now I just have to wait for AF to start so I can prepare myself for the next cycle.

:dust:


----------



## Wishing1010

plpixie said:


> Ss83 said:
> 
> 
> Hello. Sorry I've no advice. I'm on the second day of my first clomid cycle, so excited for my scan on cd12 to see how I've responded. You're one brave lady to DDT with six follicles! I think we wouldn't if it were four or more just cause of the risks. Fingers crossed it works out for you tho.
> 
> Thank you for responding. We took a chance, a big one, and unfortunately we have zero results. I am 15dpo and got another :bfn: this am.
> 
> Now I just have to wait for AF to start so I can prepare myself for the next cycle.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Sorry that you have all of this going on, hun! I'm in the same boat, just ready for AF to start so I can move on to the next cycle. 

I really hope this is your month, but if not, FX for next month!!! :hugs:


----------



## plpixie

Wishing1010 said:


> plpixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ss83 said:
> 
> 
> Hello. Sorry I've no advice. I'm on the second day of my first clomid cycle, so excited for my scan on cd12 to see how I've responded. You're one brave lady to DDT with six follicles! I think we wouldn't if it were four or more just cause of the risks. Fingers crossed it works out for you tho.
> 
> Thank you for responding. We took a chance, a big one, and unfortunately we have zero results. I am 15dpo and got another :bfn: this am.
> 
> Now I just have to wait for AF to start so I can prepare myself for the next cycle.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry that you have all of this going on, hun! I'm in the same boat, just ready for AF to start so I can move on to the next cycle.
> 
> I really hope this is your month, but if not, FX for next month!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Life is a marathon, not a sprint... so I guess this is just par for the course!

FX! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## jcr1988

hey ladies! 
I'm day 4 now and on my second round of clomid, first round was so brutal!! i was beyond emotional going between depressed and very mad! 
were did an unmedicated iui-bfn and then started clomid but couldn't get to FS for IUI but i had 3 good follicles that time so hopefully this time i respond well to clomid and can do IUI
how did you ladies handle the side effects of clomid? i'm only on 50mg day 3-7. 
sending you all baby dust!!


----------



## River54

plpixie - sorry to hear about the bfn. Hope it works out next cycle! (maybe just a late bfp this one? ;) )
Just now waiting to O...and trying opks...at least these tests I get 2 lines ;)
Was a bit sick yesterday, but feeling fine today. my temp dropped today, so hopefully I'll O in the next day or so.

jcr1988 - what side effects did you get? I was just a bit out of it the whole time when taking the pills, then crampy for the past few days, and a bit sick to the stomach.


----------



## coralym30

omg pixie that sucks :( maybe its a late bfp ?

i have my ultrasound friday to check the folicles .. hope it goes good


----------



## Ss83

Sorry to hear that pixie, fingers crossed for your next cycle though, just try look forward to that x

fingers crossed for you coral, let us know how you get on.I get my scan next wednesday, can't wait...!


----------



## plpixie

Have we got any more news from anyone???

I had my :bfn: confirmed by blood work... boo. But I did ask them to check my TSH cause I have been feeling "off"... sure enough it is out of wack again :dohh: which can be counter-productive to gettting pregnant!

Waiting for :witch: now so I can try again! 

I have decided that June 2013 is going to be my month! Who's with me!!??


----------



## plpixie

jcr1988 said:


> hey ladies!
> I'm day 4 now and on my second round of clomid, first round was so brutal!! i was beyond emotional going between depressed and very mad!
> were did an unmedicated iui-bfn and then started clomid but couldn't get to FS for IUI but i had 3 good follicles that time so hopefully this time i respond well to clomid and can do IUI
> how did you ladies handle the side effects of clomid? i'm only on 50mg day 3-7.
> sending you all baby dust!!

Hey jcr1988 - I was on 50mg days 3-7 last month (1st time).... I was fine for the 5 days, but the day after I was honestly a monster :( :growlmad:

We all reacted differently to medications, so try to give yourself a break. Hormones are VERY powerful!


----------



## River54

just in the other tww - waiting to O
Had an opk yesterday that was alot darker, but only half of it looked as dark as the control line - so I wrote it as a neg. Maybe today's will be dark...though odd doing them at work... 
Still having some cramping on either side, but not as much anymore. Feel out of it a bit again today...good thing this week is an easy week at work.


----------



## jcr1988

River54 said:


> plpixie - sorry to hear about the bfn. Hope it works out next cycle! (maybe just a late bfp this one? ;) )
> Just now waiting to O...and trying opks...at least these tests I get 2 lines ;)
> Was a bit sick yesterday, but feeling fine today. my temp dropped today, so hopefully I'll O in the next day or so.
> 
> jcr1988 - what side effects did you get? I was just a bit out of it the whole time when taking the pills, then crampy for the past few days, and a bit sick to the stomach.

Day 1 I get horrific cramps, day 2 just bad cramps so day 3 I start clomid and get mild cramps and pains near ovaries. Mood wise I'm all over the map, never know what my next emotion will be. I know when I get angry I'm being irrational but I can't make it stop. I cry much easier. Emotion wise I get worse every day until about day 12. I also get hot flashes and headaches. 
But... In the end it will all be worth it!
I'm also taking 100mg DHEA a day so that doesn't make anything better other then follicles :p


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Hi ladies, can I join you? Starting Clomid next cycle if needed! Anxious... Wishing it wasn't too late this cycle... Hoping for a BFP this month!


----------



## heres_hoping

Hi can I join too? I'm on cd 3 of my first clomid cycle, doing 50mg cd2-6. It's been not too bad so far, mild headaches, slight dizziness and slightly blurred vision. Oh and the hot flushed lol. But nothing that distrusts my day. Is bank holiday weekend here in uk too so I can take it easy now :) 

I have PCOS and therefore, long irregular cycles normally, so I am excited to see what clomid does for me! I do ov on my own eventually, so I am confident this will work well. 

Grayson's mummy, I remember you from the loss section.....I'm so sorry you find yourself LTTTC too, it's really cruel. I pray that we both are blessed with rainbows soon x


----------



## coralym30

hey ladies sorry i didint update 

went for my scan on may 15th and the technician went to get the doctor and wouldent tell us anything so my hubby and i were kinda freaking out so when the dr came in and told us we have 6 follicles that are big size and could go at anytime she advised us not to keep trying this month as there a high chance of us ending up with a reality show << her words hahaha

she said that my dr should of started me on 25mg insted cause i already ovulate on my own 

so after hearing that we could possibly have 6 babies i was in shock and freaked out she did say it might be too late since we had intercourse that morning

after talking it trough with my husband and our families just to get some opinions we have decided were gonna keep trying . we see our specialist tommorow at 9:20 so ill come back on and update see what he says :| im kinda scared what if he gets mad were still going at it this month lol


----------



## River54

Hope you get a bfp coralym30 (and not the reality show kind :) ) What dpo are you? 
It is nice to have family support. My dh and I are not telling our families we are ttc, but sometimes I wish we did, though my family are gossipy, so probably not a great idea unless I want to get the pity looks...

After hearing a bunch of stories about multiples on clomid and already ovulating on own, I must admit, I am kinda scared about it, esp since we don't get scans or anything. There are twins in the family...

I am 5dpo, and getting tired & bloated all day, maybe a side effect from the clomid? Or just being Monday at work...


----------



## coralym30

hey river i feel pressure near my ovaries and feel bloated dont know if i even ovulated yet but i usualy ovulate between day 14 to 16 im gonna ask the dr tommorow if its normal im constipitated too again dont know if it has anything to do with it :O


----------



## jcr1988

coralym30 said:


> hey river i feel pressure near my ovaries and feel bloated dont know if i even ovulated yet but i usualy ovulate between day 14 to 16 im gonna ask the dr tommorow if its normal im constipitated too again dont know if it has anything to do with it :O

I get a lot of pressure too! Just know that it means your reacting well to clomid. I peeked at my paper work this am and I think I have 5 follicles! I ovulate on my own so I'm not too sure why they put me on clomid!


----------



## coralym30

hey jccr i also ovulate on my own the dr gave it as a boost so you have more chances


----------



## coralym30

i really hope i get pregnant this cycle my due date would be february 14th ! valentines day l

my birthday is feb 16th and my mom was due with me on the 14th 

also my wedding anniversary is feb 23rd 

so yessss February would be an awesome month to have our baby be born


----------



## coralym30

omg okay so we went to see our specialist and he said we have a high chance of having the 6 and its really dangerous he told us about selective abortion . which i cant even think about but he did say if more then 3 eggs fertilize that some of the babies could die or be born handicapped . he said i could already be pregnant so he sent us to the lab for an early pregnancy test and another ultrasound because he wanted to see if i have ovulated since last Friday and how many ovulated ... went for the ultrasound and found out all 6 ovulated !!!!!:O omg now im waiting for his call to see if i am already pregnant


----------



## River54

wow - keep us updated!

AFM - just trying to pass time til I can test. tww is annoying, I wish I got scans or some other form of updates!

How is everyone else doing on their clomid cycle?


----------



## jcr1988

coralym30 said:


> omg okay so we went to see our specialist and he said we have a high chance of having the 6 and its really dangerous he told us about selective abortion . which i cant even think about but he did say if more then 3 eggs fertilize that some of the babies could die or be born handicapped . he said i could already be pregnant so he sent us to the lab for an early pregnancy test and another ultrasound because he wanted to see if i have ovulated since last Friday and how many ovulated ... went for the ultrasound and found out all 6 ovulated !!!!!:O omg now im waiting for his call to see if i am already pregnant

oh my goodness!!! i hope you get a BFP but not all 6!! thats very sounds like a very scary endeavor to take on!! so hard when your faced with infertility and they mention abortions!! its something that infertility patients never even think about because we want a baby so bad!! wishing you the best of luck in this!! keep us posted!!


----------



## coralym30

thanks ladies <3 so the dr called me and said i did infact ovulate all six and he got the blood work back it was negative but he said its too early .. also he said i ovulated not too long after my ultrasound i had on the 25th so its too late to stop ttc for this month . hes really worried but said he will be there every step of the way to to take of me so it makes me feel better


----------



## coralym30

sorry i had my ultrasound on the 24th lol


----------



## Ss83

Oh me coraly....that is scary...fingers crossed for a healthy (and not multiple!) Bfp...when can you test?


----------



## coralym30

the dr said it might be too late since i ovulated not too long after my ultrasound last friday and we had sex but my husband decided he doesent want to take a chance so no more sex this cycle .

im a little upset , i just feel like its another month wasted 

i can test on the 7th 

hopefully i do get a bfp and its not multiples 2 or 3 would be okay just not more i dont wanna have to kill my babies 

after all this time i have a chance that it could actually really happen ! and its not happy or excitement its fear and im sad


----------



## jcr1988

coralym30 said:


> the dr said it might be too late since i ovulated not too long after my ultrasound last friday and we had sex but my husband decided he doesent want to take a chance so no more sex this cycle .
> 
> im a little upset , i just feel like its another month wasted
> 
> i can test on the 7th
> 
> hopefully i do get a bfp and its not multiples 2 or 3 would be okay just not more i dont wanna have to kill my babies
> 
> after all this time i have a chance that it could actually really happen ! and its not happy or excitement its fear and im sad

i know the feeling on wasting a month, it's the worst!! but it's an experience and a lesson all in one, and maybe something to make your FS alter your meds or change things to give you a better shot. hope you get your BFP!!


----------



## coralym30

have any of you girls tested yet lol i took a dollar store cheapie today just out of curiousity and it was negative not even a slight line :( i guess its good if it didint happen this month ( cant believe im saying this ) :O theres still a chance tho cause its still really early to test but i doubt it


----------



## River54

Yeah, I did today, bfn.
Too early though I know. I am 9dpo.
Coralym - you may not have even implanted yet. - Hope you do have a bfp (but not with 6 ;))

I keep googling for clomid success stories, and if there is any better tests that have been researched. So be nice to have tests in stages - yes you O'd, yes the egg got fertilized, yes it implanted and is good. I guess we are just missing knowing if it was fertilized part....


----------



## coralym30

awww river .. i hope it turns into a bfp !!

i might be going to the hospital my dr warned me that i could develop ovarian hyper stimulation and he told me what signs to watch for ... im so freaking bloated it feels like my belly is about to explode and i look 3 months pregnant :0 i feel lots of cramps too so if the bloating doesent go down i have to get chequed


----------



## River54

I hope all is well!
FX for you


----------



## jcr1988

coralym30 said:


> awww river .. i hope it turns into a bfp !!
> 
> i might be going to the hospital my dr warned me that i could develop ovarian hyper stimulation and he told me what signs to watch for ... im so freaking bloated it feels like my belly is about to explode and i look 3 months pregnant :0 i feel lots of cramps too so if the bloating doesent go down i have to get chequed

any new news yet?? 

I have yet to test i'm only 4dpo :p and nothing out of the ordinary yet. trying so hard to not get my hopes up and be realistic, even though all our numbers for IUI were really good!


----------



## River54

How is everyone?


----------



## wanttobemum

Just wanted to say hi, I've been stalking this thread as I'm hoping to start clomid in a couple of weeks, and I'm desperate to see how coralym30 gets on :shy:


----------



## coralym30

hey ladies hows everyone doing ?

had to get an ultrasound done yesterday .. i fainted and vomited like crazy :O and im extremely bloated so the dr thought i might have ohs ...

turns out i dont have it ! he said the pills i was taking to make sure ohs didint devlop might be what caused me to be so sick and as for the bloating he said its all the hormones .. they didint see any baby on the ultrasound but the dr said it would be waaaay too early ... i doubt im pregnant anywyays

have any of you girls tested ? how are you all feeling


----------



## River54

Glad you don't have ohss. Sorry to hear that you've been really sick though :(

I tested - bfn today at 13dpo, and my temp dropped to basically the coverline. But, no spotting yet, which is a plus. AF supposed to be here tomorrow, so we'll see. 
Been bloated almost the whole tww.


----------



## coralym30

damn i hope its just a late bfp ... and supposably the clomid causes bloating due to the hormones ( what the dr told me yesterday) 

good lucky hunns


----------



## jcr1988

coralym30 said:


> damn i hope its just a late bfp ... and supposably the clomid causes bloating due to the hormones ( what the dr told me yesterday)
> 
> good lucky hunns

I have noticed bloating on clomid as well, but thats one of the side effects that i dont mind so much! :p it's the emotional side that is the worst for me! 
hope you get your BFP!!!


----------



## nolansmom

Hi ladies - Hoping you all get a BFP..

Just curious about "trigger shot"? Is this necessary while taking clomid?


----------



## coralym30

I'm having bad cramps like on aNd off may be af... But I'm also badly constipated I feel like my ovaries are about to explode :0 

I took clomid without a trigger shot


----------



## OoOo

I'm having bad cramps today. :( 3rd round clomid first two 100mg this one 150mg. I feel like a constant pressure in my uterus. Just trying to rest. Today is cd14. Managed to bd today but it was really uncomfy. This started on cd12. I also got sore nipples yesterday cd13. Very not usual for me. God knows what is going on inside. I usually get this sore uterus feeling when on clomid but not as bad as this. :( hope ill be in tww soon and this pain goes.


----------



## River54

:hugs: OoOo

How is everyone today?


----------



## coralym30

how are you feeling river ?

ive had horrid cramps all night like on and off probably the worse ive ever had 
still not bleeding tho but im just waiting for it now
i feel sad and and angry :(


----------



## River54

Temp still low, still no af, bfn. Had a massive headache last night, and just felt really bad. 
But after tylenol and some dinner, I just felt tired. Went to bed early fully expecting af to show. But nothing still yet.
Bad cramps a couple days ago, but now just minor cramps, some brown spotting, but that is it. 
Feel like I am out, just waiting for it.


----------



## coralym30

:( im pretty sure im out too river .. with all these horrible cramps id be suprised if af didint show up


----------



## jcr1988

nolansmom said:


> Hi ladies - Hoping you all get a BFP..
> 
> Just curious about "trigger shot"? Is this necessary while taking clomid?

It's not always necessary, i usually don't get it but this cycle i did because I'm doing IUI and i couldn't make it in on the sat which is when i thought i would O so i got the shot wed night and had IUI on friday am. 
i think usually trigger is used for woman who don't always ovulate on their own, so clomid will make bigger, better and more follicles and trigger will bring on ovulation.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Read everyone's posts...Im very anxious, start my clomid tomorrow cycle day 3. I'm hoping this turns out to be my month. Close to 30, raised 4 kids now I want to have my own child. U/S June 17th hope to hear good news, but I really want to go for the IUI if all else fails. Praying for everyone to get positive results..... Baby dust to all &#10084;


----------



## coralym30

good luck miss bee


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks Coralym30 &#55357;&#56833; Any words or suggestions as to what I should do?


----------



## River54

FX for you Msbee


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanx River54....Same to you. :)


----------



## jcr1988

MsBee21niya said:


> Read everyone's posts...Im very anxious, start my clomid tomorrow cycle day 3. I'm hoping this turns out to be my month. Close to 30, raised 4 kids now I want to have my own child. U/S June 17th hope to hear good news, but I really want to go for the IUI if all else fails. Praying for everyone to get positive results..... Baby dust to all &#10084;

sending you lots of baby dust!! make sure you remind those around you that you love them and your sorry in advance in case you have an emotional break down.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thank you Jcr1988...I needed those words, because I can already feel that coming on. Good luck to you!


----------



## coralym30

went to the bathroom and there was a little pinkish blood mixed with cm on the tp so ful af should start tommorow ... :(


----------



## MsBee21niya

Day 2 of clomid...Drinking lots of water, and going to start taking guaifenesin the day after my last pill, to help with cm. U/S June 17th. Praying for a few good follies.


----------



## coralym30

good luck hunn .. make sure to have a warm blanket for when your freezing and a fan for when your melting lol and maybe a punching bag for mood swings


----------



## coralym30

how are you ladies doing ?

my af started today hurray !!! ... not :L


----------



## MsBee21niya

Day 3 of Clomid. Almost done and ready to start bd. Got my Robitussin, ClearBlue OPKs, Softcups, and getting Preseed. How soon should I start Bd'ing? As AF left yesterday, and to those who use the Softcups (Will be my first time) should I use them every time I BD? And how often to BD? I'm thinking every other day


----------



## MsBee21niya

coralym30 said:


> how are you ladies doing ?
> 
> my af started today hurray !!! ... not :L

Sorry AF showed her mean face...Hopefully this time around you get your BFP! FX for us all.


----------



## coralym30

omg idk if its cause of the clomid but im having the worse fucking cramps ever ! and i usualy have pretty horrid cramps but wow this is horrible and a huge clot just came out ugh i feel like someones pulling at my organs from the inside


----------



## Ss83

Hi girls! So bloods confirmed no ovulation...but no real surprise after my scan. So I'm going back next week for baseline bloods, if all okay I'll start back on the next course of tablets and don't need to wait for af (result!). They are keeping me on the same dose for now though as it had a cumulative effect so they're hoping next month will see me start to ov, if not then they'll up the dose.
Hope everyone else is good x


----------



## River54

coralym - :hugs: sorry af showed, but hopefully this next cycle will be it for you :)
Msbee - never tried softcups, but we did try to bd every other day til just after O was confirmed.
ss83 - I hope you get your O for this cycle!

afm - went and got bloodwork done as still no af, but still alot of spotting but not so much that I'd say light af, and no red. (sorry if tmi). Get results hopefully tomorrow. At this point I just want to know what is going on. Wish I knew. This is all distracting especially since I am working today...


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ss83...Sorry! Hope you get your O River54....I've heard great things about the Softcups so I plan on using them and hoping for great results. Hope you get the results back you want. FX to all....


----------



## coralym30

River I had brown spotting for like 4 days before the worse af of my life hit I hope your pregnant !!! 

Miss bee our dr told us we should bd from cycle day 11 to 18 idk about the soft cup tho good luck hunn


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks Coralym30...Think Im starting cd7 or 8, since I don't know how this is going to have my body. Don't want to miss anything, just incase the OPKs don't work. Softcups, never used but giving a good try since I've heard so many positive outcomes. U/S on Monday. Praying for nice sized follies...FX to us all!


----------



## coralym30

im gonna be strting 25mg of clomid tommrow that is if theres no cycst on my ultrasound 
50 was way too much apprently lol


----------



## jcr1988

fingers crossed for all of you!!! as much as clomid is a horrible thing it's getting us closer to our dreams :) 
I'm testing either thurs or friday. (probably thurs :p) last night i was feeling some cramps like right before the witch and i was scared she'd show early but nothing yet and cramps gone. if i am this month it will be a great fathers day weekend for my DH, and dad and birthday for my mama!! defiantly have my hopes up on this one!!


----------



## coralym30

omg good luck jcr !!! let us know !!

i went for my ultrasound today no cyst so i started my clomid


----------



## River54

oohh jcr, can't wait to hear :)

coralym - :) glad you have an ok to start again at a lower dose. Hope it works better for you.

afm - bloodwork taken yesterday was negative for pregnancy hormone, they didn't mention levels.
They told me to wait a week and see if af arrives and if not, call them again, I assume so they can do the bloodwork again? My chart just gets weirder, my temp rose a bit more today. So, I'll be waiting another week...


----------



## coralym30

omggg river i hope its just a late bfp maybe you ovulated later ?

cant wait to find out


----------



## MsBee21niya

How's everyone doing so far? And good news from anyone? Afm....Today is cd9. Started bd yesterday, and bd around noon today and using softcup. Got my preseed to use next round with softcup. FX for everyone & lots of baby dust to all...


----------



## MsBee21niya

Also been using Robitussin, and it's changed my cm tremendously while on this clomid. I recommend it to all *the plain kind*


----------



## River54

MissBee - sounds like you got things covered! I've heard of the Robitussin, but was never sure about it. Fx for you!
Jcr1988 - did you test today?

FS called me today (wasn't expecting that), I guess to confirm af did not arrive. I am to wait a week from today, and if no af, to call again to get more bloodwork done. All tests have been bfn. It looks on my chart though that I O'd again...dunno if that makes sense, but at least I can pretend that and put my mind at ease. I normally O on my own, so clomid seems to have had an interesting effect so far.


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

@River: if you take out the positive OPK does it change your crosshairs to the "2nd" O looking curve? Maybe the opK wasn't quite positive, or a surge followed by no ovulation until later??

You must be going nuts!


----------



## MsBee21niya

River54...They say it helps with cm because clomid tends to dry it up, or if you always have thick cm it helps thin it out. Which I found to be true, because for the first time ever I've seen EW cm, so it does the job...Im praying to hear good news on my u/s Monday. If I haven't ovulated and have nice size follies I also want to do the IUI...FX cross for you to get that BFP! Praying for ya!


----------



## River54

Yes, it did! though the crosshairs are still dotted. This has definitely been the weirdest cycle ever for me.
Hrm...so confused. If I do that, then I am 5dpo, and my coverline is alot higher. Yeah, going a bit nuts...


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

@ River, how's your "new cover line" compare to your usual cover line? Higher?


----------



## River54

MissBee - I hope you get great news on Monday! let us know :)


----------



## River54

coverline is pretty much always 36.36, sometimes 36.26. The new coverline would be 36.56. I left the +opk off for now, to see this new pattern


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks! I sure will


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

After some googling- it appears to be a common question - does clomid raise your coverline... Not seeing any real answers, just more crazy TTCers like us sharing their thoughts :) 
Good luck!


----------



## jcr1988

well i had my blood test today, they usually call the FS by early afternoon but they didn't. FS says he'll check first thing in the am. so i'll know in about 12hrs!! i'm feeling pretty good about it this month (although i usually do)
i just think the timing of this one would be perfect, had IUI on my sister in laws b-day and she passed away a few years ago, I'll know by friday and Sunday is fathers day so i can tell my parents then and hubby can celebrate fathers day :)


----------



## MsBee21niya

FX jcr1988


----------



## River54

FX!


----------



## coralym30

good luck girls xox


----------



## jcr1988

URGH!! stupid witch got me last night and got me good!! so frustrated and upset!! i may need a break but i worry that if i take a break that would have been the month that worked!


----------



## River54

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wanttobemum

Hi ladies, I hope you can help. I had my first fertility appointment today and have been prescribed clomid. Strangely enough af just caught me and I wasn't due until Sunday :shrug: however it's all good because I can start the tablets tomorrow :happydance: 
Can anyone tell me what to expect? I'm completely clueless!

Fx for you all


----------



## River54

Everyone seems to react differently with it and why it was given.

For me, I O already, they couldn't find anything wrong with us, so fs said to try clomid for a few cycles.

I am actually still in my first clomid cycle...but that is a diff story.
I felt more lightheadedness when taking them, and much more bloated throughout the cycle. I never got the hot flashes that most got though. I did notice I was a bit more sharp with dd and oh... I felt pretty tired for quite a few days after O.

I took 50mg on days 3-7 of my cycle.

What did you get prescribed? FX for you!


----------



## wanttobemum

Hi River, me and dh are the same, I already ov with no other problems and dh's count is fine. 
That doesn't sound too bad, I think I'd cope :blush: I'm just googling it now and there are some right horror stories! 
I've been prescribed 50mg for days 2-6 :shrug:


----------



## coralym30

hey wanttobemom 

my hubby and i have be diagnosed with unexplained infertility and i ovulate by myself
so the doctor gave me clomid as a boost i get horrible hot flashes and dizziness when i wake up also last cycle i was badly bloated ... everyones diffrent tho good luck hunn


----------



## wanttobemum

Hi Coralym, yep the fs said that's the category we fall under too :cry:
Do you take yours at night or in the morning? I get up for work at 6am so not sure when would be best. Also I've said 50mg but I've just looked on the box and it says take two a day :shrug:
Thanks Hun, good luck to you too.


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Morning ladies... I'm officially joining you. AF is starting today, so I picked up my first round of clomid.


----------



## River54

Hi :hi:

Hope all goes well for you :)


----------



## coralym30

@ wanttobemom -- i take mine around 4 pm my doctor said it doesent matter what time as long as its the same time everyday .. i guess your taking 100ml then ? lol

@river -- hows its going hunn ? did af start or did a bfp pop up yet ?

@EAandBA_TTC -- welcome to the club ! good luck hunn <3


----------



## MsBee21niya

How is everyone doing today? Any good news? Afm....Today is cd12, been doing opk since cd9 still no positive. First time on clomid so I don't know when I will get one. I just pray it works. U/S in the morning, hoping and praying my follies are at a good size. I so want to go for the IUI along with BD! Well GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!!!


----------



## coralym30

good luck msbee .. i didint ovulated until cycle day 16 on my first cycle of clomid


----------



## wanttobemum

I've started taking it at 10am and so far feel totally fine, today is my third day of taking it and yeah its 100mg. Hoping i wont really get any side effects.
I've been looking at pushchairs online today, i know i shouldnt :blush:
How is everyone else?


----------



## River54

MissBee - I did get a +opk on cd12. The doc said it could be anywhere from 5-10 days after the last pill taken.

Coralym - I took out my +opk and ff changed my O day to cd29, so I'd be 9dpo. (I wanted to see if ff thought I had O'd again...software doesn't have that param, but it did think I O'd later if I took out the +opk...so, sort of confirmed 2xO?) bfn on tests, no af, no spotting, just waiting. 

wanttobemum - great that you have no side effects yet! I too browse the baby stuff sometimes - it is fun. Though I get down about it too because we haven't gotten even a hint of a bfp yet.

I am getting fairly frustrated about it all. I should have been mid way through my second cycle of clomid by now, and try for another good chance...instead, I wait.


----------



## MsBee21niya

River54....What Cds did you take them for and what dosage? I took them for cd3-7 50mg


----------



## River54

Same as you cd3-7 with 50mg.


----------



## Ss83

Hello girls!
So....day 31 bloods today....no ovulation still, but my esterogene is high so the sister told me that's either because I'm going to ovulate this week (surely not this late?!) or Af is on her way. She said to bd this week just incasd. So if no Af I'm back for my bloods again next week as I can't start on clomid again til either Af shows or my baseline bloods are okay.
But on the positive side, she said to double my dose next cycle. It must be a matter of opinion as the last sister told me they'd keep me on the same dose for one more cycle. I'm not going to argue tho, the quicker I can ovulate the better! 
Sigh...! Come on clomid, work!!!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Back from U/S feeling down...Biggest follie was 9, so I guess clomid isn't working. They had me to do blood work and take a urine test and I call in 2hrs and if all is ok with blood I can restart clomid but on 100mg. Today is cd13, has anyone experienced this and upped a dose the same cycle and made any progress? This is so disappointing :( Rescan for follies on Monday if I start clomid today. FX FOR EVERYONE ELSE!


----------



## River54

ss83 - FX for O!
MsBee - FX for you! I had heard that the clomid would be additive if on the same cycle...sorry, I don't know much more than that.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks River54....Got my blood work back, I didnt respond to the 50mg so it's a go to start clomid today 100mg. Go back for U/S on Monday which is cd20. Hope this really helps, this is so stressful! They say its still early in my cycle and I go make progress by Monday on this higher dose, just wanted to see if anyone experienced this in one cycle and got positive results :(


----------



## MrsOvey

Morning all, been reading this thread as it's similar to another i post on, which has gotten quiet, so i thought i'd say hello here. I'm on my first cycle of Clomid, 50mg, cycle days 2-6. Had a positive OPK on cycle day 17, but i am now 19 days past ovulation, neg pg test and no sign of AF except hideous cramps. Bloods confirmed ovulation, anyone else experienced lengthened cycles from taking Clomid with any advise on what i should do as my cycles are usually 32-34 days 
Thanks x


----------



## River54

MrsOvey - I seem to have a very lengthened cycle with my first cycle of clomid. I did get a +opk on cd12, temps confirmed O, and my usual length is 27 days. All seemed to be on track with what my normal cycle is.
On cd26-28 I had cramping, but only spotting, nothing red.
My temps went up again after all the spotting (cd30), and when I took out the +opk on ff, it changed my O date.
On cd31, I got a blood test done, it was bfn. They told me to wait until this Friday to see if AF has arrived, if not, call them and I go in for more blood tests.
Currently on cd39 and just waiting. Also testing with ICs but they are all bfn.

I'd ask for a bloodtest to see what is going on. Maybe you'll get good news :)


----------



## MrsOvey

Hi River, thanks for that, I'm 19 dpo, so def not too early for any testing i don't think. My cramps have been awful, with no spotting at all. Will see what happens a few more days then call FS and see what they say. I'm glad its not just me!


----------



## coralym30

mrsovey - omg about the cramps i had the worst af cramps ive ever had in my life on my first cycle and my period was late but only 3 days or so ... the cramps started like right after ovulation .. so pain full at times it would literately take my breath away and im use to bad cramps but what i had wow i hope it never gets bad like that again ... my mom said it look like i was having contractions lol


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

EAandBA_TTC said:


> Morning ladies... I'm officially joining you. AF is starting today, so I picked up my first round of clomid.

Took my first pills tonight!
CD3-7, 100mg
Ultrasound next Tuesday AM to check for follies


----------



## MsBee21niya

I'm right with you EAandBA_TTC...Started my 100mg yesterday and U/S on Monday to check follies. FX for a positive cycle


----------



## coralym30

hey ladies 

im so upset right now .. well basicly since yesterday 

cycly day 12 i had my ultrasound to check how many follicles now last cucle i was on 50mg of clomid and had 6 my doctor couldent belive it so they cut it down to 25 ... annnd i have 5 ! 5 like seriously !!? the doctor warned us not to do anything again this cycle . he said my body is very sensitive and my ovaries like the clomid too much.the follicles are all great size and im gonna ovulate within the next 24hrs . i told him straight up i still wanted to try and he told us basicly the same stuff as last time 

another month wasted .. just great


----------



## River54

That sucks coralym :hugs:

What are you going to do?


----------



## jcr1988

coralym30 said:


> hey ladies
> 
> im so upset right now .. well basicly since yesterday
> 
> cycly day 12 i had my ultrasound to check how many follicles now last cucle i was on 50mg of clomid and had 6 my doctor couldent belive it so they cut it down to 25 ... annnd i have 5 ! 5 like seriously !!? the doctor warned us not to do anything again this cycle . he said my body is very sensitive and my ovaries like the clomid too much.the follicles are all great size and im gonna ovulate within the next 24hrs . i told him straight up i still wanted to try and he told us basicly the same stuff as last time
> 
> another month wasted .. just great

oh my goodness, thats so not fair for you guys!! why did he put you on clomid to being with? will you still try again this month??


----------



## River54

FS called me - I did O again, so just wait out for af at this point. The hcg was bfn. I am spotting again, so af will probably be here this weekend some time. Temp is slowly going down.
when oh heard the news from the fs, he said - "So, we should have had another bd marathon?" lol I hope the next clomid cycle goes better and we all get our bfps!


----------



## coralym30

omg river thats crazy !

as for us .. the dr put me on it as a boost i do ovulate on my own .. 
this might sound really dumb but im mad at my husband .. i wanna try anyways and he doesent want to ... i understand all the risks but theres still a chance we could have just one or 2 . im feeling all kinds of emotions at the same time im at the point where i could just punch someone in the face lol

ugh what would you guys do


----------



## Ss83

oh me coraly I can't imagine what that must be like, you're head must be all over the place. I know its so hard but I'd say such to the doctors advice, just imagine the worst case scenario and a multiple pregnancy with complications. best hold off til they get your treatment right. hold on in there hon.x


----------



## coralym30

thanks hunn ... were not gonna try again ! but if next cycle this happens were gonna take a chance


----------



## dimps_

Hi all :hi:

Hope you don't mind me joining in. I've just taken my first tablet today (50mg day 2).
Although I've been told to take from day 2-6, I was also told to ring in as soon as af showed and book a scan. It happened yesterday and they were closed :( it says in my little booklet thing if you can't get in for a scan then you should defer treatment for a month but I just didn't want to wait any longer (ttc for 3 years) Fingers crossed I can get an appointment for days 12-14 tomorrow as if not I've wasted a tablet :wacko:

Like a lot of you I ovulate on my own but my last scan showed measurements of 14mm and I've been given chlomid as a boost. The only thing is I take citalophram usually for stress and moodswings but I've decided not to take them this month as I want nothing to mess up the cycle. Do you think that's a good or bad idea? I've read all the horror stories about moodswings already!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Welcome Dimps- I would ask the doctor that prescribed the citalophram, to check for interactions or if there a risk in stopping "cold turkey"... Some drugs have to be tapered down. Good luck!

AFM: finished pills yesterday, and we've started the BD marathon! Scan on Tuesday for follies...


----------



## River54

Hi dimps! I am not too far behind you - started my first pill today. 

Coralym, so sorry it happened to you again. Hopefully this cycle will be short, and you can start again on a new cycle soon :hugs:

EAandBA - have you had many side effects? Hope your follie scan tomorrow is great news :)

MsBee21niya - How did your scan go today?

afm, going to try 100mg of CoQ10 this cycle as well. Got OH to do the same thing. Hopefully it'll help :)


----------



## MsBee21niya

Hi River54...My scan went well, and I was so nervous about it..3 follies. 12, 14 and 15 1/2. Uterine lining thin so I'm taking estradiol. Go back Thursday and if all well will schedule IUI...FX for us all!


----------



## River54

MsBee21niya - good that you have 3 follies :) Hope all goes well for Thursday :)

EA_and_BA - how did your scan go today?


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Scan yesterday, no follies ready...
Scan today, 1 @ left ready & 2 @ right just behind! She didn't give me sizes- just said to start bding! She also said my uterus is nice & thick...

No real side effects, maybe one hot flash, but if I didn't read the side effects panel I probably wouldn't have thought anything of it.... Maybe a little moody, but we're also in the middle of a kitchen remodel - so it could have just been construction stress...
Temp drop this morning- so "he're we go!"


----------



## wanttobemum

How is everyone today?
EAandBA thats brilliant news that your uterus is nice and thick. I'd love to be getting monitored like some of you on here. I havent had much side effects either, thank goodness.
Sorry i havent updated in a while, i'm now on CD13 and no ovulation yet (using cbfm) i normally ovualte around CD17 and have a short luteal phase but BUT for the first time ever i have noticed clear stretchy cm when wiping (sorry tmi!) and i've never had this before so im feeling very positive and think it must be the clomid. Just text my husband and said be ready when i get home, haha who said romance was dead?


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Haha... I had the same convo... Called hubby on the way out of the doctors office "The nurse said my eggs are dropping, and we should get busy. See you at home after work" he said "we'll what if I'm not in the mood?" (In a joking manner), so I told him that's not an option!


----------



## wanttobemum

Haha i like it! I'd tie my husband to the bed if he said he wasnt in the mood, two years of trying and first round clomid - im catching that egg no matter what! Haha!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Morning ladies,
I'm pretty sure I'm 2dpo today, feeling good about our timing, my body's reaction to clomid, & this month in general!
Headed on vacation for the week, a good distraction from the dreaded 2ww!
How's everyone else doing today?
Where's everyone from?
Celebrating Canada Day or 4 of July this week?


----------



## MsBee21niya

EAandBA_TTC...That's great! Enjoy your vacation! FX for you! Afm...Im 1dpiui, got my positive opk Thursday so went in yesterday for iui and bd. Hopefully I did ovulate. So now comes the dreaded 2ww. I'm in Washington state so we'll be celebrating the 4th of July! Good luck!!!


----------



## River54

Enjoy the vacation! Celebrating Canada Day here...nice long weekend, 2 days of work, then off for 4 more days for a soccer tournament in another city(dd is in, and her bday), back to work for a few days, then off for another 4 days for OH's bday...hopefully it'll all keep me distracted enough this cycle :)

Can't wait to hear that you all got bfps this cycle :) :dust:


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

So between leaving very early yesterday, and waking up early to get to the woods today... And my thermometer was in the car... I missed the 2 most important days of temping! I'm almost positive I o'd so maybe I'll just skipping temping the rest of the month & try to relax? Because right now I'm wicked stressed I haven't "confirmed o"...


----------



## River54

If you know you O'd, then maybe just relax and enjoy the vacation :) If you are really stressed about it, just temp only tomorrow morning, and see the higher temp, then maybe it'll ease your mind :)


----------



## MsBee21niya

First time tempting through entire cycle. How does it look so far ladies? Any chance???
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## River54

Your chart looks great! ... oohh not long now before you can start testing... when will you start?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks River54....Im probably going to wait until the actual 2wks. I'm too scared to test b4 then. Just don't want to be disappointed. I just hope and pray this is my cycle. Kinda nerve wrecking. What about you? And how are you?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Whats the earliest you'd test?


----------



## River54

I am good, just waiting to O, which may actually be today. Trying opks a bit this cycle, see how they are, opk this morning (smu) was almost + but not quite. Sometimes it is hard to tell! Probably do another one later today before we leave. 
In past cycles, I've tested way early (10dpo) ...I wanted to know the earliest I could. But I'd get disappointed, and then start second guessing myself. I kept seeing ladies on the forum get faint lines at 9dpo etc, and want it to happen to me. This cycle, I won't be able to test until we get back, so not quite 2 week wait maybe about 12dpo? I won't be able to temp much when we are gone either, so I'll be more in the dark about things. I did have a bunch of ICs to test with, so I am not wasting too much $ on it. Though I almost used up my stash for the last wonky cycle. I think I have about 3 left.

FX for you! Can't wait to find out! :dust:


----------



## MsBee21niya

River54...I've read alot of women getting BFP early as well, but I'm just scared. I may do one at 10dpo, and then on the exact 2ww date. I try to stay positive about it, but at other times I'm not so sure, and I haven't had any symptoms besides cramps and creamy cm (which I hear can be at anytime of your cycle) getting a BFN is going to really crush me, but I'm not going to get my hopes up for a BFP! I'm tempting every morning and I did the OPKs with the smileys. I have the FRER tests. I hope we both get out BFPS! Enjoy yourself! FX to you as well!!!


----------



## MrsOvey

Morning all, not been about for a while not had much to report, am cycle day 16 today, have been using OPK's but not even had a faint line! I o'd cd19 or 20 last month so am hoping it's the same this month, but am really really paranoid that i won't O at all, is that possible? To O one month and then the Clomid not work the next?? I'm not having any monitoring at all, haven't had any except one blood test last month to check to see if i O'd. Feeling a bit confused if i'm honest xx


----------



## dimps_

Hi All!

Just catching up with everyone's updates and thought I'd post my own. I had my first 14 day scan today after my first round of chlomid. not really sure what to make of it, I had three follicles 19, 22, and 26 but the doctor says my body has reacted too well and I'm not allowed to take it on my next cycle!!

His words were "I can't tell you not to have intercourse but good luck"

Was he trying to use scare tactics to imply I'm gong to give birth to a litter? I'm going to try anyway but I don't want him to give me also hope.


----------



## dimps_

That meant to say false hope


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

@ MrsOvery: First time around OPK's worked well for me, along with temping to confirm... But the past 3 months I haven't had a positive, different brands, multiple times a day.. I know I'm Oing because I've had pre-O ultrasounds & post-O bloodwork... So I would'nt count only on OPK's especially if you're not being monitored... Just keep BDing!
I've also heard clomid can delay ovulation as it's 5-9 days after your last pill typically... Good luck


----------



## MsBee21niya

How's everyone doing today? Enjoy the holiday? Afm...Yesterday was horrible! Temp drop and really severe cramps, quite unbearable. Temp went back up today. I'm praying this is my month. So scared though. FX FOR US ALL!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hi ladies, mind if I join? I will be starting my first round of 50mg clomid this next cycle. I am so excited and nervous. DH and I have been ttc for awhile but I have anovulatory issues. I might have O'd maybe 6 times this past year.

This cycle might end next week or it might be another 20 days. I didn't temp this cycle so I'm not sure if it was anovulatory or not. I'll also be going in on cd3 for blood work to test for pcos. 

Good luck to everyone! :hugs:


----------



## dimps_

Hi NDtaber! I'm in my first round of 50mg clomid too : ) 

I've got a question for everyone actually, is it normal to experience ovulation pain whilst on clomid? I've always gotten mid cycle pain but this month it seems a lot worse, like a sort of squeezing feeling.


----------



## MsBee21niya

dimps_ everyone reacts different while in clomid. I got ovulation pain a few days before ovulation, so I'd say its normal.


----------



## dimps_

Thanks MsBee21niya I think I could be over thinking it as well! According to my cycle I'm due to ovulate on Monday so you're probs right, I'm just picking up on every twinge and getting paranoid.


----------



## MsBee21niya

dimps_ if you're due to ovulate Monday then it could very well be ov cramps! Good luck!!!


----------



## dimps_

Thanks Msbee! I literally have anything that can be crossed crossedk especially as I'm being told not to take the clomid for my next cycle.:wacko:

How's everything going with everyone? All enjoying your weekend? For once we have some sun in the uk so I'm going to be relaxing in the garden:flower:


----------



## MsBee21niya

Afm...Just tested BFN!!! Sad! But it could be too early as I'm only 9DPO. So I'm backing off testing for awhile, scared to test again. Don't want to be disappointed again


----------



## River54

dimps - I have O pains with clomid cycles it seems.
MsBee21niya - your chart you posted the other day looks good :)
MrsOvey - hope you get your O soon! 

afm - I got crosshairs on ff, but based on O pain and cm, I think I O'd a day later than it thinks. My dd's bday today, but since she is in a tourney, she is with her team. Hoping to surprise her later with cake!


----------



## MsBee21niya

River54....Thanks! Tested this morning BFN! So I'm praying its just too early. These cramps won't let up, and my bb's feel different. Like fuller/softer. Never had this feeling before. FX for us all'


----------



## MsBee21niya

My chart as of today...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MsBee21niya

So I know this 2ww is going by slow, but I've heard alot of women used opk sticks which ended up a BFP! What does it look like for those whose done this? This my stick I just peed on
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Hi ladies, catching up from my week away... Got home from an amazing vacation with 25 of my closest friends & family last night!
So I didn't temp while I was away... Inconsistent waking times / tent camping / some don't know we're trying... But I am almost positive of my O date as I went for the u/s before leaving... It was a nice distraction from the tww!
I tested this morning, hoping the positive momentum from vacation would continue... Not so much... Very negative @ 10 DPO, which I know is still early especially since I'm not temping... My only noticeable symptoms, and I try not to ss, are large sore boobs and constipation...
I bought a two pack so I'll wait a few days to test again...
Now to enjoy my last day of vaca at home before returning to work tomorrow!


----------



## coralym30

hey girls .. waiting to see if yous get bfps ! 

im on af right now and this cycle im taking a diffrent pill called tamoxifen .. the doctor said it shouldent give me as many eggs and the eggs are better qulity with this drugg so well see how this goes 

good luck xox


----------



## wanttobemum

Coralym - fx'd those tablets are better for you, sound promising so keep your chin up :)

EAandBA - 10 dpo is very early, your still in, dont give up yet.

MsBee - not sure about the ov tests reading as bfp but i have heard of it, would be curious to know myself.

AFM - 8 dpo and af due this thursday (i have a short luteal phase) which i'm hoping the clomid lengthens but obviously i'd prefer no af at all :) Some sharp stabbing pains around my ovaries at 5 & 6 dpo, some back pain at 7 dpo and tender bbs, other than that, nada.

Baby dust to you all!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Wanttobemum...I've heard too, not sure. AF should arrive for me Friday. Hoping she doesn't! Temp dropped for the second time yesterday 10dpo and 7dpo, back up this am but barely. Hoping its not gearing me up for AF! :(


----------



## Blythe

Hi ladies. This is my first cycle of clomid 2-6 50mg. My period basically dried up after two days which is unheard of for me. Has clomid affected your bleeding?


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

@blythe: are you sure it wasn't implantational bleeding from last cycle & not a true period?


----------



## Blythe

No I had bright red heavy bleeding for two days and bfn immediately before. That would have been lovely though. 

I'm feeling thoroughly miserable and horrid today. Hoping its the clomid and not life in general!!


----------



## River54

I am curious as well to know about the opks to use as tests for bfps...

Blythe - my af has been mostly the same on it (I start on cd3), but I'd think it would be possible to screw it up.

FX!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## coralym30

my af on clomid is horribly painfull and discusting ! its all huge chunks its not watery like it use to be


----------



## Elphabaa77

Blythe said:


> Hi ladies. This is my first cycle of clomid 2-6 50mg. My period basically dried up after two days which is unheard of for me. Has clomid affected your bleeding?

I am on my 4th cycle of Clomid. With each cycle, my period has gotten lighter and lighter. Before Clomid it would be 5-6 days with a few days being pretty heavy. Now it's like everything 'falls out' (sorry for the visual) on day 2, and then day 3 and day 4 are VERY light, just a little heavier than what I would call spotting. My cramps are almost unbearable on day 2 as well. So your cycle sounds a lot like mine have been.


----------



## dimps_

Msbee - got my fingers crossed for you, hope af stays away

Bythe - mine was the opposite, a lot of clotting, sorry tmi!


Hope everyone's ok, I'm now in my first clomid 2ww and not enjoying it!


----------



## MsBee21niya

dimps_ Thanks! But I think she's near. Another BFN this morning! I really give up! 12DPO and nothing but strong AF cramps, so I know by Friday she'll be here. :(


----------



## MsBee21niya

Good luck to you!!!


----------



## charlie22

Hello ladies, I am considering starting Chlomid but nervous as well. How are you doing PlPxie? Is there a way I can send you a note inbox?


----------



## NDTaber9211

MsBee21niya said:


> dimps_ Thanks! But I think she's near. Another BFN this morning! I really give up! 12DPO and nothing but strong AF cramps, so I know by Friday she'll be here. :(

Don't get too down yet! You aren't out until the witch arrives. If she does maybe we can be cycle buddies! I am hoping AF arrives soon. I am having very little patience about it so far. I just want to start clomid!


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211...Tried my best not to be down, but today has been a BAD day for me. Sad, Angry and depressed! Did all that stuff including wasting money on an IUI and now it looks like another cycle of meds. Aggravating! So we probably will be cycle buddies, although they may change my meds from clomid, because it thinned my uterine lining. She needs to just hurry so I can start over AGAIN! Hopefully 50mg works for you, didn't for me. Got upped to 100mg in the same cycle which gave me 3 follies. Good luck!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks, i'd love for it to work the first time but I'm going to try not to get my hopes too up. I'm sorry if you wasted the money but I understand why you did it. Look as it as you are trying everything to get your special bundle of joy instead of wasted money.


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211 said:


> Thanks, i'd love for it to work the first time but I'm going to try not to get my hopes too up. I'm sorry if you wasted the money but I understand why you did it. Look as it as you are trying everything to get your special bundle of joy instead of wasted money.

I just wanted everything to be covered. Preseed, softcups, IUI and even while BD I did it five days in a row once I got my positive opk and every other day before/after that. So now I'm like on to another month, but what more could been done? I've done it all! Guess it just wasn't good enough! BFN after BFN! I refuse to test again!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

MsBee21niya said:


> I just wanted everything to be covered. Preseed, softcups, IUI and even while BD I did it five days in a row once I got my positive opk and every other day before/after that. So now I'm like on to another month, but what more could been done? I've done it all! Guess it just wasn't good enough! BFN after BFN! I refuse to test again!!!

It just because even with everything we do, it's still only a 25% chance. Sometimes I can't help but think maybe I do too much and stress my self out. Might make my body react negatively to everything or something. Idk


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211...Guess we the same, my body always acts negative to things. When I took the 50mg only to find out it didn't work I was so PISSED, went back after the 100mg and got 3. Was so happy, thought that was a good sign, only to be here today with BFNs! Alot of ppl with that 25% luckily succeed, when some dont even deserve to be mothers. No matter what I do things always on my mind, so I guess it's going to be like this every month, because I can't help what I think about on a daily basis. Ready to just start up again, but I don't know how many months I'm going to take the disappointment.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Oh god, don't get me started on the women who don't deserve to be mothers. I could rant about it all day. It's so freaking unfair.


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211 said:


> Oh god, don't get me started on the women who don't deserve to be mothers. I could rant about it all day. It's so freaking unfair.

Very unfair! I'm so over it! Hate when I feel like this, like something is wrong with me.


----------



## coralym30

i get you ms bee ..n i feel really crappy as well :(


----------



## coralym30

im really depressed over everything im just exhausted with it all


----------



## NDTaber9211

coralym30 said:


> im really depressed over everything im just exhausted with it all

Im so sorry you are depressed :hugs: I wish I could help


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Or the friends in real life who say "it'll happen when it happens"... But they all got pregnant right away or without trying! 
That's why I come on here... To comisserate!


----------



## NDTaber9211

UGH I hate when people tell me "it will happen when it happens" or the usually "It will happen when you stop trying" I always just want to tell them to SHUT UP! I never do though, just smile and nod then come on here to vent :haha:


----------



## Blythe

My period was full on for two days then spotting finishing off with a big brown lump. Very nice!!

I saw FS today for an early clomid scan. She said clomid should have no effect on bleeding but I'm not sure that's right. 

I had two dominant folicles on right ovary measuring 12-13mm on cd7 so not sure what rate they grow at. I will start opking Friday cd9


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211...Im pretty sure I'll have AF later today or tomorrow. Said I would stop tempting so I didn't yesterday, but today I did and it was below my coverline by about .6 so I know she's on the way :( so disappointed but wish it just comes already. I'm confused though because I did everything this cycle so what could be any different next cycle? :(


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am so sorry AF is coming MsBee21niya. Maybe you are stressing yourself out too much. Try a more relaxed approach this cycle if you can. Try to have some fun and enjoy the bding. I'm still waiting for any sign that AF is coming myself. I am limbo right now :(


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211...I've tried to do everything. Read, went on a few walks, etc. I can't help that it's constantly on my mind, that's with every women so idk what next cycle will bring. I just can't help but to think about it.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I know what you mean. Every time I'm on the computer, I have BnB open in a tab and am constantly refreshing it. I am trying not to lose my mind myself about AF not being here yet. I just want to start clomid and try to get my sticky bean. I hate these freaking anovulatory cycles. I just want to be normal :(


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211...I agree! You just hang around, because I have no one else to talk to, no family (don't deal with most) and no friends (everyone is too full of themselves) just DH and he doesn't understand us so he's no help. Appreciate your convo! :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

I try to talk to some friends about it but either they have no kids and are like 'That's nice' or they have kids and don't understand because they had no trouble getting pregnant. That's when I get the 'It will happen when you stop trying' bullshit. Not trying doesn't help me ovulate people! I need to try and get assistance if I ever want to get pregnant. Argh.

I'd be so screwed if it wasn't for this site and all you ladies. I'd be going nutso :wacko:


----------



## Ss83

Hello girls! So back after 2 weeks of not thinking about ttc and its been absolute bliss!

So update from me....first round of clomid 50mg no ovulation....48days with no period then finally it turns up but it's ridiculously light, as in just panty liners are enough (tmi sorry) but last time I went this long without a period it was the same and lasted for 12 days...I hope not as long this time as we'll need to start bding about then!

Was difficult to know when to start my next round of clomid as I didn't have a proper bleed, so went on day 4 when it looked like it was getting heavier...but it's back to really light again! Anyways...I'm now on 100mg so hoping this will kick start my ovulation finally...but not getting my hopes up. I'm tired of doing that.

How's everyone else?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Good luck with this round of clomid! How often did you have non ovulatory cycles? I am really worried about not ovulating even with clomid. Usually I O every other month but this time around it looks like I am going 2 months with no O :(


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211...I totally agree!
Ss83...My first 50mg did nothing for me, so they upped me to 100mg same cycle and I got 3 follies. Thought this would be my month with those 3 but looks like AF will be here later today or tomorrow. Good luck to you! It's been long and hard for me!


----------



## Ss83

Hi ndtaber :)
They can't be sure but I know I had 3 straight cycles with no ovulation (bloods confirmed) and with cycles varying from 32 -56 days they think I rarely ovulate. I think I've only ovulated once since ttc as it was the only time I've had ewcm and it was confirmed on my ultrasound just before going on clomid that I'd Ovd last cycle, so if ewcm is anything to go by then that was my only chance in 10 months of ttc!
Hopefully soon the clomid will kick start my healthy ovary :)


----------



## Ss83

Hi ndtaber :)
They can't be sure but I know I had 3 straight cycles with no ovulation (bloods confirmed) and with cycles varying from 32 -56 days they think I rarely ovulate. I think I've only ovulated once since ttc as it was the only time I've had ewcm and it was confirmed on my ultrasound just before going on clomid that I'd Ovd last cycle, so if ewcm is anything to go by then that was my only chance in 10 months of ttc!
Hopefully soon the clomid will kick start my healthy ovary :)


----------



## Ss83

Thanks msbee, hopefully like you ill get a better response and then it's only a matter of time for us both - positive thinking and patience is my new motto!


----------



## NDTaber9211

My cycles are anywhere from 32-60 days and I can't stand it. I know I ovulate sometimes but not as often as I like. I really hope you have a nice strong ovulation this time around!


----------



## MsBee21niya

They say patience is everything! I've had alot of patience up until the last few cycles. Trying to conceive since 2011. It has become very frustrating lately. I mean you do everything right and to get BFNs cycle after cycle is heartbreaking. This time around they may not even give me Clomid since it thinned my lining which worries me because I got 3 on 100mg and who's to say different meds will give me any, then probably on to next cycle...TIRED of cycle after cycle of meds and no BFP!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Have you thought about maybe taking a ttc break? When it got really overwhelming for me I took a 2 month break and it did wonders for my psyche. I was in a much better place when we started trying again. I mean I still have my moments for sure but I don't get as overwhelmed as I use to. I don't break down and cry like a mad woman anymore lol.


----------



## MsBee21niya

I've took a few breaks since 2011...Just really started back in May after I got my HSG done to make sure my tubes were open. It hasn't gotten to the point of me crying, just gets depressing and makes me wonder WHY?


----------



## NDTaber9211

It will happen for us one day and then all this misery will be worth it.


----------



## Blythe

NDTaber9211 said:


> UGH I hate when people tell me "it will happen when it happens" or the usually "It will happen when you stop trying" I always just want to tell them to SHUT UP! I never do though, just smile and nod then come on here to vent :haha:

Yes massively frustrating. "The moment you stop thinking about it it will happen" "try relaxing and not thinking about it" "stress won't help" etc etc Well intentioned but very annoying!!


----------



## River54

We haven't told hardly anyone that we are ttc for this entire time. Finally told my brother and a friend of mine not too long ago. But they are good - they don't bring it up unless I do. Neither of us have told our parents yet, though oh said if they brought it up now, we can say we are trying. - he just doesn't want his parents to worry.
So, we haven't had alot of people's not wanted advice because of it. I go crazy enough with all the coworkers either bringing the newborns to the office, or are pregnant. 

SS83 - good to hear from you! - hope you O this cycle and get that bfp right quick!
MsBee21niya - I was soo thinking you had covered everything as well. I hope it is just a late bfp, but barring that, that you do succeed next cycle :)

I'll be not temping for a few days while we are away. Hope there is good news on this thread when I get back!

:dust: :dust: FXX for all!!


----------



## MsBee21niya

River54...I sure wish that were the case, but I can feel I'm out. Also, big temp drop yesterday and still down today, STRONG AF cramps, so I can expect her by the weekend. They told me to come in Friday and test if she hasn't arrived, but I'm not going for disappointment when I know she's coming. Temps way too low!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you MsBee. I am still hoping for that :bfp:

I am losing my patience battle. I just want AF to arrive. I really hate these long anovulatory cycles. I'm so frustrated and I am trying not to cry. Why is it so hard for my body to just be normal!


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211...Thanks! But I'm sure it won't be this month. Temp still really low this am. Now it's a waiting game for AF! Really wish she just comes already, I'm AGGREVATED! They say to come in tomorrow if she hasn't arrived to test, but I can't bare the disappointment so Im not going! Just got in an argument with DH so now I'm even madder/stressed! Hopefully you get AF soon!


----------



## NDTaber9211

MsBee21niya said:


> NDTaber9211...Thanks! But I'm sure it won't be this month. Temp still really low this am. Now it's a waiting game for AF! Really wish she just comes already, I'm AGGREVATED! They say to come in tomorrow if she hasn't arrived to test, but I can't bare the disappointment so Im not going! Just got in an argument with DH so now I'm even madder/stressed! Hopefully you get AF soon!

I'm sorry you got in an argument. Is everything ok? I wouldn't go in either unless I had major symptoms.


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211...Yeah, I guess everything's ok! Just ready for this cycle to end, and yeah going in isn't an option for me.


----------



## MsBee21niya

I'm out! AF started today!!:growlmad:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Boo I'm sorry MsBee :hugs: next cycle will be your lucky one! :dust:


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211...Thanks! Really hope so, but I don't plan on it just feel hopeless. Just came from getting blood work they ordered to be sure, which I didn't want to waste my time doing but they said I had to before I can start this clomid on Saturday (Cycle Day 13) U/S July 23


----------



## NDTaber9211

MsBee21niya said:


> NDTaber9211...Thanks! Really hope so, but I don't plan on it just feel hopeless. Just came from getting blood work they ordered to be sure, which I didn't want to waste my time doing but they said I had to before I can start this clomid on Saturday (Cycle Day 13) U/S July 23

woah, u are doing clomid on cd 13??? Isn't it suppose to be cd3-7 or 5-9??


----------



## MsBee21niya

No I'm doing it cd3-7 I go in for Ultrasound cd13 to check for follicles


----------



## NDTaber9211

Oooooh! I must have read it wrong :haha:. I wa super confused for a moment.


----------



## MsBee21niya

It is possible to take it later though, depending on your body. Last cycle I took it 2x because clomid didn't work the first time and it was later in cycle.


----------



## dimps_

Sorry about af msbe, ill be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you next month

X


----------



## Ss83

right cycle 2...BRING IT ON! have bought my clear blue fertility tests and getting ready for my fertile window....cd7 so af please stop...!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Still no sign of AF and I am getting really annoyed! I was having af cramps yesterday but then I also had what felt like O pains on the right side. Gah I hate this.


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211...Hopefully the cramps are a sign AF is near! They should've just given you something to bring on AF. I would've asked for it, because at the end of the day it's what you want not them, and they usually listen to your concerns.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks, I just went with what the dr was saying because that was the first time I went to them with my issues. Next time I will definitely ask for it.


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211...Tell them your concerns and wants and if there's no issues they usually go with what you want.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I did do that a bit about the anovulatory cycle and my worry abut having pcos. I went along with what the dr said after that.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Oh! Well if not soon then they need to help make it come


----------



## wanttobemum

Well I'm 2 days late but had a bfn yesterday, really?!? ](*,)


----------



## Ss83

aw sorry want2be...fingers crossed round 2 sees that bfp!x


----------



## MsBee21niya

Started clomid today! Praying this is my cycle


----------



## Ss83

good luck ms bee!.i took my last dose last night....not getting my hopes up but staying positive.x


----------



## dimps_

Sorry wanttobeamum, I know this is going to be me next week. I hate feeling hopeful even though I know I shouldn't be.


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

17 DPO, still negative... Not to sure what's going on...


----------



## MsBee21niya

EAandBA_TTC...Sorry to hear that, but don't give up! Maybe you still will get your BFP! Would make me feel good if someone got theirs since I didn't!


----------



## wanttobemum

Thanks girls. 
EAandBA I'm 3 days late now and testing negative so I understand your frustration :hugs:


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Shortly after posting yesterday I started getting brown discharge... Pretty sure when I get up in 5 mins she'll be in full swing... 
So my question: I've never to my knowledge released more then one egg in a month, except this month... And they were each a few days behind the first... Does your LP start with your first release or last? I don't know my last... So maybe I'm not as late as I think?


----------



## River54

MsBee21niya - so sorry AF came. You doing clomid and iui again this cycle?

EAandBA - yeah, my first cycle on clomid was really wonky, and therefore very long...they told me I O'd twice in that cycle. This second cycle seems alot better for me.

wanttobemum - FX for you! Are you temping, if so, what does your chart look like?

afm - I got back yesterday, and temped this morning, still high, so that is good, though tested and was bfn on an IC. Couple more days til AF is due...soo hoping my temp stays high!


----------



## MsBee21niya

River54...Yes I'm doing clomid again, but no iui because I feel that was a waste last cycle, not going to spend the money again to possibly get another BFN! They didn't suggest it last time, I just wanted to get it in hopes of a BFP! So back to clomid, softcups and preseed if I don't get the type of cm needed. I also started taking Evening Primrose Oil this cycle to help with my cm. Ordered Fertilitea, but it says it doesn't mix with clomid, so I just plan to drink it after O is confirmed and up to the start of the next cycle. Today is cd5....Grrr! Long way to go. Hope you get your BFP! :) Good Luck to all!!!


----------



## River54

How is everyone?

I didn't test today as I ran out of ICs yesterday. Still no spotting, which at this point is unusual for me. Maybe the CoQ10 and clomid have extended my lp a bit?
Probably pick up some tests tonight, and may test tomorrow if still no spotting and temp above cover.
I feel hopeful, but also pessimistic..on one hand, I always spot or have brown cm by now in the cycle, feel totally out of it today and tired. On the other hand, temp is going down, and my ICs yesterday and previous have all been bfn.


----------



## MsBee21niya

River54...Sorry bout that, I totally understand how you feel. But I pray soon we get our BFPs. Afm...Cd8 took last clomid pill yesterday, U/S Tuesday and move next Saturday from West Coast to East Coast. Not excited about that because I hate to get another doc and start fresh while in the middle of TTC.


----------



## coralym30

hey girls ... sorry to see no bfps yet :( hopefully soon girls !!

as for me i took diffrent meds this cycle and on cycle day 13 had an ultrasound done that showed two 13 follies and our dr said that was good and that i should ovulate on sunday cause the follies are just gonna keep growing .. endo thickness was at 9.4mm wich is also great... was suppose to get a semen mucus test tommorow but its been cancelled cause i have a yeast infection !! damnit ! hopefully it does f up the cycle


----------



## coralym30

doesent **


----------



## River54

Great to hear that it is a go this cycle coralym! What meds did you take this cycle? oooh 2 follies :) FX!

MsBee21niya - hope your move goes well and you find a great new doc on the other coast :)


----------



## coralym30

hey river .. i took tamoxifen 10mg from cycle day 5 to 9 

two is better then 6 and wasting another month lol i do ovulate on my own so i guess it just gave me one extra 

i have a bladder and yeast infection right now :O im worried the yeast will mess things up it just started and i took canesten oral pill instead of the cream you put inside so idk if its better in a way that the spermies wont have to swim trough all the guck .. the discharge is practically gone today . and should ovulate today or tommorow 

idk i dont feel optimistic at all


----------



## River54

Well, if the discharge is gone, and you should O soon, sounds like you can make it :)
I'll be starting my 3rd round of clomid tomorrow, as AF got me this weekend.

FX!


----------



## Blythe

coralym30 said:


> hey river .. i took tamoxifen 10mg from cycle day 5 to 9
> 
> two is better then 6 and wasting another month lol i do ovulate on my own so i guess it just gave me one extra
> 
> i have a bladder and yeast infection right now :O im worried the yeast will mess things up it just started and i took canesten oral pill instead of the cream you put inside so idk if its better in a way that the spermies wont have to swim trough all the guck .. the discharge is practically gone today . and should ovulate today or tommorow
> 
> idk i dont feel optimistic at all

I'm in my first clomid 2ww and also have a uti and poss yeast infection. Oh joy. I wonder if this is anything to do with clomid.


----------



## dimps_

It's been a while since I've come on here and as I'm on my first round of clomid I thought I'd give an update! Af seems to have got me this weekend, nothing as of yet but neg tests and it feels like she's coming any minute. So so gutted as I've been told not to take clomid this cycle : (


----------



## Blythe

Dimps sorry to hear about impending AF :( it is tuff isnt it......are you being advised to stop due to how you have responded to clomid?


----------



## MrsOvey

Hey All,

Hope you're all well, not been on in a while, not had much to report. Went back to FS last Monday, the man i spoke to seems to think even though my Progesterone was at 28 on my day 21 bloods on 1st round of Clomid, that i didn't ovulate because my cycle isn't at 28 days!! Now that's peed me off a wee bit, not everybody who ovulates on their own has a 28 day cycle and not everyone who takes Clomid has a 28 day cycle do they? So i've got to have another 21 day blood test done, and a HyCoSy, which apparently should have been done beforehand but wasn't!! My clinic only does them every other Thursday afternoon between days 6 and 12, so that's not going to be to awkward to try and fit around. I'm currently CD33, so one day away from pre Clomid cycle length and and 4 away from 1st Clomid cycle. We'll just have to wait and see. Symptoms so far have been exactly the same as last month, hideous pains in my right ovary through whole cycle, not so much in my left.

Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## dimps_

Blythe - yeah it's horrible, especially as she hasn't shown up yet but I still have bad cramping and back pain. And the doctor wants me to have a "free cycle" just because I got three follies which after reading other stories on here seems mad! Don't some doctors prefer more than one? 

MrsOvey - I'm so annoyed for you! Surely as a FS should know that not everyone has a strict 28 day cycle? Mine is hardly ever 28! And trying to schedule extra appointments in is the worst, do your work know you're Tcc?


----------



## Blythe

dimps_ said:


> Blythe - yeah it's horrible, especially as she hasn't shown up yet but I still have bad cramping and back pain. And the doctor wants me to have a "free cycle" just because I got three follies which after reading other stories on here seems mad! Don't some doctors prefer more than one?
> 
> MrsOvey - I'm so annoyed for you! Surely as a FS should know that not everyone has a strict 28 day cycle? Mine is hardly ever 28! And trying to schedule extra appointments in is the worst, do your work know you're Tcc?

When is AF due? Are you late? Many women report their preg symptoms like impending AF

To be honest I'm at the point where I would take it anyway as 3 does not so scary to me....in fact seems great! 

Hang in in there and hope it happens for you very soon.


----------



## dimps_

Blythe - ill be on day 32 to,or row. My cycles are usually 29-31 but I've heard clomid makes them longer? And yes! I want to take it anyway but I only have enough for three cycles so the doctor will be on to me when I ask for more! I think it's odd when they warn you of multiples, I just want to scream "it's been three years, gimme a litter and ill be happy!!"


----------



## dimps_

Sorry for the errors, typing on tablet


----------



## Blythe

dimps_ said:


> Blythe - ill be on day 32 to,or row. My cycles are usually 29-31 but I've heard clomid makes them longer? And yes! I want to take it anyway but I only have enough for three cycles so the doctor will be on to me when I ask for more! I think it's odd when they warn you of multiples, I just want to scream "it's been three years, gimme a litter and ill be happy!!"

Agree. That made me chuckle ;)


----------



## coralym30

when i read all your posts it makes me sad for all of us its just no fair sorry if im sounding childish but it really isisint im fed up for me and im fed up for all of us . i wish there was no such thing as infertility . everyone should be able to have a baby :( all the things we go trough and we just keep thinking okay its worth it but what if it never happens when youve been trough all that it just makes it worse doesent it ?

but we remind ourselves to keep hope .. my hope has been stretched so much its about to break . i was told my my mother inlaw that im not getting pregnant cause im thinking to negatively ... sorry but i wanted to punch her in the face lol


----------



## MrsOvey

Morning! Well, you would think that an FS would know that, but apparently Clomid is meant to make you regular at 28 days, not so far, but i've only had 2 months worth, and my consultant's secretary said it wouldn't regulate it straight away. My boss doesn't know, she is way too nosey to tell, i just tell her i have a hospital appointment, at the moment she's not asking any questions which is good!! I have an estate manager where i work and every time she comes in she asks if i'm pregnant, and when i say no, she's like, 'why not' . Feel like shouting out 'it;s not that bloody easy for everyone!!!'

Has anyone else noticed an increase in pregnancy/birth related tv programmes and adverts?? Or is it just me?x


----------



## River54

Ouch on the mil's comment. What a harsh thing to say.

I believe we'll get there eventually. Some of us just may take alot longer than others, or have to go diff routes to get there. I just hope the wait for us all is not that long!

First cycle on clomid was wonky and long (42 days). Second cycle on clomid I was surprisingly 28 days, but I O'd on cd12 according to ff. So not typical. I hope this cycle is nice and regular. 

Is it bad when you plan on having a negative result? I keep thinking, ok if nothing this cycle, then we'll try this but maybe not because we'll be on vacation, and if that doesn't work, then we'll do this.. etc...Of course when it is negative, I am sad and frustrated and think I know we have a plan, but this sucks...


----------



## dimps_

Mine isn't regular at all, I'll be three days late tomorrow but know I'm not pregnant. How horrible is it that clomid is given to people suffering from infertility issues yet it messes with your cycles and gives you false hope?

And yeah I've seen babies and pregnancy stuff everywhere, I can only guess its because lfo the royal baby, which If I'm honest, I don't care one bit about


----------



## coralym30

river .. i think like that too like im already planning what to do next cycle and actually said to my husband i hope my cramps wont be bad this month so yea i guess you get so use to getting negetives that you just expect thats its not gonna happen again so you prapare yourself for a let down but when af shows up your not really prepared at all and its just alot of sadness and frustration for a few


----------



## dimps_

Well I'm officially out, af has come today with avengance and I can't stop crying, I'm so sick of being given a bit of hope and then having it stolen away. I even turned down a job interview this month in the hope I would get pregnant, how ridiculous is that? I now hate myself and my horiffic body.


----------



## Blythe

dimps_ said:


> Well I'm officially out, af has come today with avengance and I can't stop crying, I'm so sick of being given a bit of hope and then having it stolen away. I even turned down a job interview this month in the hope I would get pregnant, how ridiculous is that? I now hate myself and my horiffic body.

I'm so so sorry AF has come. How cruel that clomid delayed it. As if this isn't hard enough. I have effectively turned down 2 job opportunities since TTC for the same reason as I didn't want to start somewhere then have to leave them in the lurch....what an idiot!!

take a couple of days to grieve and then start focusing on that next egg. I sometimes feel like I'm in battle and keep getting knocked back but just keep getting up and brushing myself off and moving forward. 

This is so hard and I'm sorry that this was not to be your month. :hugs:


----------



## River54

:hugs:


----------



## dimps_

Thanks guys,

I can't stop crying, mainly because I know next month will be a waste of time : (


----------



## MRSCHERBERT

First chlomid cycle and confused!

Hi Ladies, My name is Cassie.

I am new to this so please forgiveme if I don't make much sense.

My husband and I have been ttc for 1 and half years with no success.

I started my first cycleof Chlomid this month and am now on CD 15.

Had my first scan on CD 9 which unfortunately showed nothing. Second scan on CD 13 which showed one follical of 12mm and lining thickening up well. Nurse said I was responding well and that she expected me to ovulate this weekend or early next weekend.

I have a couple of questions really as this whole scenario has been very confusing for me.

Ovulation test stilldoesn't show ovulation, fertilitymonitorshowing low fertility. I read that chlomid messes up tests so wont show, so how will I Know if I have ovulated.

Checked my CM and it was wattery and creamy but not stretchy which I have never had before. So am wondering what it means?

I have arranged to haveprogesterone blood test on Wednesday CD 21 but I am wondering if this may be to soon.

Thanks in advance to you all.


----------



## River54

Hi!

Sounds like from your cm, that you are getting closer to O. If the nurse said this weekend or early next week, I'd start bd'ing.
As for the progesterone test, probably too early at that point, esp if you haven't O'd yet.
Hopefully the O tests will start to show something for you soon. I tried opks for 1 cycle on clomid, and they seemed consistent with everything ff said.

Do you chart? If so link?


----------



## Ss83

hey girls! sorry I've been quiet for a while...been a but up and down with it all.
anyway...some good news finally, clomid 100mg has done the trick and I've ovulated, confirmed at my day 21 bloods today. I'm over the moon! not expecting that bfp for first round doubt I'm that lucky (altho we did bd at the time of ov so the ov test worked) but it's a start, I'll take any good news right now!


----------



## River54

That's awesome you O'd Ss83!!


----------



## schultzie18

Hi ladies! I am truly sorry that you haven't got your bfps yet! Sending tons of :dust:

Afm... I will be taking clomid for the first time next cycle. I am a little scared but if it gets me closer to a bfp I will do it! I will be taking 50 mg on days 5-9. I do ovulate on my own so we will see. Right now I am 3 dpo so it will be awhile before I start the clomid.


----------



## Blythe

schultzie18 said:


> Hi ladies! I am truly sorry that you haven't got your bfps yet! Sending tons of :dust:
> 
> Afm... I will be taking clomid for the first time next cycle. I am a little scared but if it gets me closer to a bfp I will do it! I will be taking 50 mg on days 5-9. I do ovulate on my own so we will see. Right now I am 3 dpo so it will be awhile before I start the clomid.

Hi I ovulate on my own too. I was told to take my 50 mg days 2-6. I wonder If I should try it later. Anyone know if it makes a difference?


----------



## Ss83

thanks river! I'm trying hard not to get my hopes up this month, but can't help but symptom spot...this will be a long tww!


----------



## River54

ss83 - glad the 100mg did the trick. I hope this cycle works well for you :) What symptoms have you spotted so far? :)

schultzie & Blythe - I also O on my own, and was given 50mg for cd3-7. I had thought cd3-7 was the standard, but I have also heard alot of women taking it on cd2-6 as well. I haven't heard much about cd5-9. It could depend on your cycle. 
They say you should O 5-10 days after the last pill is taken, and for me, that would put me in what my cycles are normally at. - But really - as long as it works! ;)

Hoping this 3rd clomid cycle is it :)


----------



## Blythe

River54 said:


> ss83 - glad the 100mg did the trick. I hope this cycle works well for you :) What symptoms have you spotted so far? :)
> 
> schultzie & Blythe - I also O on my own, and was given 50mg for cd3-7. I had thought cd3-7 was the standard, but I have also heard alot of women taking it on cd2-6 as well. I haven't heard much about cd5-9. It could depend on your cycle.
> They say you should O 5-10 days after the last pill is taken, and for me, that would put me in what my cycles are normally at. - But really - as long as it works! ;)
> 
> Hoping this 3rd clomid cycle is it :)


Hi river. I was looking at your charts. What happened in may? Do you think you ovulated twice?


----------



## Ss83

hi river. my nipples have been really sore since 3dpo...i usually only get that on af, but then it could just be because I've not ovulated before. I've also had spots on my cheeks which I never have, the only time I get spots is on my chin right before af..so...might be something, probably nothing. I think I've felt twinges but I'm probably being hypersensitive to my body. also had some very vivid dreams...five days to testing...clinic said to wait til I'm cd35 but no way I can wait til then!.


----------



## River54

wow - ss83 - waiting til cd35 would be testing my patience as well :) When are you going to test?

Blythe - yeah, that is what they said I did. had bloods taken etc. I don't get monitored per se, but I had a wonky cycle, so they sent me for bloods that cycle. Wish I was monitored, so I could know more about what is going on!

Hopefully not too much longer til I O.


----------



## Ss83

tested yesterday and today...:bfn:...oh well..


----------



## River54

What dpo are you?


----------



## Blythe

River54 said:


> wow - ss83 - waiting til cd35 would be testing my patience as well :) When are you going to test?
> 
> Blythe - yeah, that is what they said I did. had bloods taken etc. I don't get monitored per se, but I had a wonky cycle, so they sent me for bloods that cycle. Wish I was monitored, so I could know more about what is going on!
> 
> Hopefully not too much longer til I O.

I know there's only so much you can tell with a thermometer and instinct!!


----------



## Ss83

I'm 11dpo so I know there's still hope, but all my symptoms have gone and I don't think it's going to happen this month. onwards and upwards... roll on next cycle!


----------



## Ss83

.girls...12dpo...clear blue digital, showing the most amazing words in the screen this morning..."1-2 weeks pregnant"..just burst into tears telling my husband on the phone...
now please stick....i can't actually believe it....


----------



## River54

wow!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## schultzie18

Ss83 congrats! H&H 9 months!


----------



## wanttobemum

Massive congrats Ss83!! Giving us all some hope.
Happy & healthy 9 months.

AFM - first round of clomid didnt work but it extend my luteal phase from 10 days to 14 days :happydance: and so far this cycle i ovulated yesterday, 1 day early on CD16, first time ever! I have had a lot of ovary pain since last night but im hoping its a good sign.....


----------



## MsBee21niya

Congrats Ss83...Love to hear of BFPs! Hope it's my month. According to FF I'm 5dpo. Praying this is my month as well. FX for everyone else


----------



## dimps_

Congrats ss83!


----------



## Ss83

thanks girls! just did my third test to make absolutely are sure..! lol
totally hasn't sunk in yet...I'll wait til monday to tell the clinic as I'll get told off for testing early! think it will feel real then...I think they give you an early scan at the fertility clinic (uk nhs you only get your first scan at 12 weeks normally) so I really hope that's the case...I'm just so worried I'll miscarry now but fingers crossed its going to be okay... x


----------



## River54

ss83 - let us know how things progress! - you going to update your siggy?

MsBee21niya - I hope it is both of our months!

Anyone feel really out of it the day they O? I am pretty sure I O'd today, and just feeling totally out of it - Can't seem to get much done today... was cramping all yesterday and now today I am a space cadet...hopefully tomorrow is better since we have to pack for the long weekend getaway.


----------



## Ss83

hi river...I'm too scared to change my signature just yet...! want to wait til monday...I'm so worried it won't last..
hubby is climbing the walls desperate to know when we can tell our families, but it just seems way too early to me...I'm so anxious...i think once I get to monday and it's past af time, and I've spoken with the clinic, then it'll feel more real...I'm obsessing online already, it's the size of a poppy seed and I swear I can feel implantation, so weird!


----------



## River54

Good plan - :)
But try not to worry too much. Your first major hurdle is over - you got a positive test - and at a nice and early dpo (which is a great sign)
Relax and take the weekend to relish in your positive with your hubby :)

Keep us updated on your progress 

FX for the rest of us...maybe we can catch some of that :dust:


----------



## 291

1 cycle clom, negative.
During the cycle, 
CD3-7 no response 50mg.
CD 13-17 - Responded 100mg.
2 Follies left side, none on the right. 17 & 22mm with the 22mm in the lead.
Confirmed Ov.
LP 14 days.
No BFP.


----------



## dimps_

Hi 291, my first cycle has just failed too. It's so disheartening isn't it? Here's to next month though!


----------



## MrsOvey

Good news, congrats Ss83!

I've just done cycle 3 of Clomid, will have blood tests done, again, hopefully my cycle will start changing soon, can't help thinking they didn't look into it enough for me and just threw whatever was easiest for them at me, oh you don't ovulate, here have Clomid, no scans etc. Now i have to wait till October for HyCoSy, so if that pulls anything up, i've wasted 5 months.

Had a really bad day yesterday, boss sent me home from work, my brother phoned me and told me his wife was pregnant, 6 weeks, not sure why they told me so early, but kind felt a stab in my heart, kicked in the teeth and lord only knows what else, it was bad, i was sobbing, couldn't breathe etc, so had to tell my boss what was going on, she didn't know before. I feel awful for hating them so much right now, she didn't even want kids, now this will be their second :'( i love my niece to bits, but feel so broken, inferior etc, my mum will be over the moon, naturally, then will moan at me that she'll never see it, just like her grandaughter, so i'll have to placate her when all i want to do is scream shut the hell up, i don't care!! Is it bad of me to feel like this?

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Melly Belly

MrsOvey said:


> Good news, congrats Ss83!
> .
> 
> Had a really bad day yesterday, boss sent me home from work, my brother phoned me and told me his wife was pregnant, 6 weeks, not sure why they told me so early, but kind felt a stab in my heart, kicked in the teeth and lord only knows what else, it was bad, i was sobbing, couldn't breathe etc, so had to tell my boss what was going on, she didn't know before. I feel awful for hating them so much right now, she didn't even want kids, now this will be their second :'( i love my niece to bits, but feel so broken, inferior etc, my mum will be over the moon, naturally, then will moan at me that she'll never see it, just like her grandaughter, so i'll have to placate her when all i want to do is scream shut the hell up, i don't care!! Is it bad of me to feel like this?
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok x

No, its natural, human, to feel this way. Every time my 5 years younger brother called and told my parents that he and his wife (now, they got married after their second baby) were having another baby , I wanted to stomp and cry. It is so not fair that they have three children and my husband and I are struggling to have just one. Dont get me wrong, we love our neices and nephew, but it stings on the inside when you see other people with "oops!" babies and you wonder how, with all the planning and charting and timing and waiting that we do, that anyone can get pregnant from "just this once" with no idea how their cycles even work....Its frustrating as hell.


----------



## wanttobemum

MrsOvey - No that is completely normal, i have a similar situation and feel exactly the same. When you want it so bad and people are just popping them out like its nothing it can hurt a lot and play with your emotions (as if that isnt happening already!) :hugs: 

afm - 3 dpo now and this is the first month i havent really stressed about it, we only dtd the day before ov, day of ov and day after. Normally i'm like a woman possessed and we need to do it every second day for at least a week before :wacko: Unfortunately im battling cystitis again, seem to get it every couple of the months, the joys :dohh:

How is everyone else?


----------



## Ss83

I'm now on cd28 so af would be here this weekend..did my fourth test this morning to make sure I'm still pregnant and I am thank goodness...so I'm going to call the clinic when they open and let them know. have been getting the strangest cramps and twinges, hoping that's it just burrowing in! also woke in the middle of the night with a stomach upset which isn't like me, think this wee one might be causing it which is fine with me...i actually want morning sickness just so I feel pregnant lol. still really anxious...googling miscarriage rates etc....aghh...


----------



## MrsOvey

I'm glad i'm not over reacting, went to my mum's for dinner yesterday, it took her 2 hours to mention anything, and then all she said was have you spoken to your brother lately, and because i didn't gush about how exciting it all was, she didn't say anything more until i was leaving when she commented 'you didn't say anything when i mentioned your brother'. What am i meant to do, jump up and down and shout and scream that i am so totally over the moon for them? I;m sure she wouldn't like to hear what i really felt. She knows nothing about my situation! I simply replied, it's a bit early to be telling people and for someone who didn't even want kids, she's doing well with having 2!! :( i feel horrid x


----------



## Ss83

scan booked....3 weeks time...now I'm getting excited! decided if everything is ok will then tell our families after the scan. the sister also hinted a risk of twins as my prog was 140 on cd21...aghh..!


----------



## MrsOvey

Wowsers, that's high! It'll only get higher tho :) x


----------



## Melly Belly

Ss83 said:


> I'm now on cd28 so af would be here this weekend..did my fourth test this morning to make sure I'm still pregnant and I am thank goodness...so I'm going to call the clinic when they open and let them know. have been getting the strangest cramps and twinges, hoping that's it just burrowing in! also woke in the middle of the night with a stomach upset which isn't like me, think this wee one might be causing it which is fine with me...i actually want morning sickness just so I feel pregnant lol. still really anxious...googling miscarriage rates etc....aghh...

 

eeee! congrats! praying for a sticky sticky bean for you! :flower:

I cannot stop myself from peeing on those darn sticks, even though in the back of my mind im thinking "well the trigger could still be in my system, so dont get your hopes up"...im 9days past my IUI/11 past the trigger, did one for fun last night (held for about an hour) and tah-dah, a faint faint line, this morning, the same...not holding my breath, the Dr's office said wait......but i cant!! lol :dohh:


----------



## River54

That's great ss83!

MrsOvey - don't feel horrid - she doesn't know about your situation. I think the reply was fine, and warranted even if you weren't ttc. 
Also - I too wish our unexplained IF was something to explain... I feel as well sometimes that I get pushed through the protocol. I currently keep thinking - what if it is a mucus problem or implantation problem, then clomid won't help anyways, and these cycles are yet more wasted time...seriously 25 cycles of absolutely no bfps, timing good, etc...something is wrong. OH hates it when I think that way, and that we'll only conceive with more help...I just get soo frustrated sometimes.

Melly Belly - I hope there is good news from you in the next few days :)

Wanttobemum - I am probably 3dpo as well! (ff gave me weak ch)

So, I got tonnes of O pain the past couple days, cm has dried up from being quite fertile, but my temp hasn't risen very much. I have weak cross hairs on ff because of it. Going away today and can't decide if I should temp, or don't bother...starting to lean towards not bothering since it won't matter too much to miss 3 days of temps...But if I didn't O, and my body is going to gear up for it again soon... oh I dunno...I hope this is not a long cycle. And I really do hope that this cycle will be it!


----------



## MsBee21niya

How's everyone doing? Hoping I see more BFPs this month. TTC is so very stressful. Have you feeling up and down, always wondering WHY ME? But of course we have no answers. Seeing ppl around you getting pregnant and you aren't isn't a great feeling. Two ppl I know are preggo. One who was having yea of infertility finally got a BFP and another who already has two kids and didn't plan this last one is preggo. I just want it to be all of our month. According to my FF chart I'm 7dpt/7dpo...Hope and pray I get a BFP soon! FX for us all
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Melly Belly

Oh, I forgot to mention, when i went to the pharmacy to pick up my very first dose of Clomid, there were two pharmacy techs there that day, one older woman that im familiar with, and another younger girl that i didnt know, no big deal right? Yeah, the younger girl that rings me up and hands me my Rx looks like she is going to pop she is so pregnant...my first thought was great, lets have the incredibly pregnant girl hand over the "make you ovulate" drug to the obviously not pregnant customer...but then i was hoping that maybe it could be a transfer of pregnancy luck by her touching the bag the pills were in....im desperate, ill take secondhand baby dust! :baby:


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Hi ladies,
Catching up after a few weeks today.
I'm 10dpo, maybe only 8, and a negative this morning. 
I've felt very withdrawn, antisocial, and negative this month in general... More just going through the motions... I'm so sick of seeing negatives, and hubby is starting to feel the stress too.
Just looking for some good news soon!


----------



## MsBee21niya

EAandBA_TTC...I totally understand how you feel. Tired of the BFN's! Tested yesterday as well, saw the faintest line, then tested this am and saw nothing. This is my crazy chart. AF should arrive Friday :( praying for your BFP
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Ss83

oh my goodness melly belly, you got your bfp too! just noticed your signature/status.

amazing news hon, congratulations!x


----------



## MsBee21niya

EAandBA_TTC...Today I'm also 10dpo


----------



## Blythe

EAandBA_TTC said:


> Hi ladies,
> Catching up after a few weeks today.
> I'm 10dpo, maybe only 8, and a negative this morning.
> I've felt very withdrawn, antisocial, and negative this month in general... More just going through the motions... I'm so sick of seeing negatives, and hubby is starting to feel the stress too.
> Just looking for some good news soon!

its so hard...i feel very much the same so when i saw your post i wanted to send a virtual :hugs:

we just have to keep moving forward and every when everything is right it WILL happen. PS - its still early days testing wise and you never know so keep on going. if its not going to be this cycle it WILL be another.


----------



## schultzie18

Af got me. I will be starting clomid this cycle. Nervous about it but hoping it gets me my rainbow baby!


----------



## River54

Good luck schultzie18!
MsBee21niya - your chart looks great! 
EAandBA_ttc - How is it going?
Melly Belly - congrats hun!
MrsOvey - How are you doing?

FX & :dust: :dust:

afm - just in the tww. Just waiting...:coffee:


----------



## dimps_

Hi all just checking in! Hd my mid cycle scan yesterday (clomid free month) and I had one follie at 18mm , the FS is now saying my issue is not growing the egg but releasing it? Likely to have a trigger shot next month - does the nurse do these or do I do it myself?


----------



## Melly Belly

dimps_ said:


> Hi all just checking in! Hd my mid cycle scan yesterday (clomid free month) and I had one follie at 18mm , the FS is now saying my issue is not growing the egg but releasing it? Likely to have a trigger shot next month - does the nurse do these or do I do it myself?

As far as i know, you do them, or actually, you can have your partner help, because they are usually injected into the gluteus muscle (that would be just above your butt) and it is kind of a hard angle to get to

I did my own, and honestly, being a nurse might have helped a smidge, but i can say it was easier for me to inject myself as far as the needle went (and yeah, it looks gigantic, but mine was a 3" long 22 gauge, much smaller than the needles they use when you donate blood) i positioned it, took a deep breath and stuck myself...just make sure the bevel (the open part of the tip) is facing up and it shouldnt be horrible :thumbup:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Took my first clomid pill today. I am a little worried about being able to BD when the time is right. DH and I will be out of the state attending my brothers wedding.

I hope I O this month with the help of clomid. The last 2 months were anovulatory for me. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211...FINALLY! Hope it helps you, and makes you O. Good luck!! FX!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I know right! I've had these clomid pills for a month! I finally got my doctor to prescribe me provera to kick start AF. I was going crazy waiting to start clomid. 

How has your cycle been?


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211...Told you they'd give it to you if you asked. My cycle....Idk what to say about my cycle. It's playing tricks on me. Had a positive hpt on 9dpo then the next day BFN! Today I'm 12dpo, but didn't test today because I'm tired of BFNs and I feel no different, so AF should be here Friday. Started my fertilaid 3 days after ovulation, so next cycle I'm giving clomid a break and taking fertilaid. And if all fails I'll start clomid 150mg the next cycle. FX for you though! 
My chart as of today....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NDTaber9211

Your chart looks great! I'll be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you that you get your :bfp: :dust:


----------



## River54

Yeah MsBee21niya - your chart looks great!


----------



## Ss83

fingers crossed for you msbee, keep us posted!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Soooo...AF is suppose to arrive today. Temp was down a few days and this am it reached 99.01 NEVER EVER been that high so I took a hpt BFN! I'm confused to why the big temp spike on day AF should arrive and bfn! I'm just confused, and I have the MAJOR AF cramps!!! :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ss83

keep the faith til af arrives msbee, you can't be sure!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Sometimes hpts wont be positive until a few days after missed period. FX af stays away!


----------



## River54

^wss^ 

OOhh sounds very promising :) FX!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Guess yesterday big temp rise was a fluke, as today it has dropped alot. Still above CL but still big drop. Not testing today cause the drop has me convinced BFN, now AF needs to just come so I can start new cycle :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## River54

Ahh, sorry to hear that.
Hope your body will prove you wrong and you get that bfp!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks River54...Wish that would be the case, but these temps and cramps have me very doubtful


----------



## NDTaber9211

Love the new pic MsBee! I am still holding out hope af stays away.


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211...Thanks! Appreciate the support, that big temp drop and cramps has me really SCARED :(


----------



## MsBee21niya

Also, I've been meaning to tell you that your avatar is LOVELY! :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Why thank you! :) It might have been a big drop but it did bring it back around where it was before. Maybe that's not a bad thing!


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211...I really hope so, but I've come to terms with it not being a BFP. I just want AF to come already!


----------



## schultzie18

I hope you get your bfp MsBee! 

AFM, I started the clomid yesterday. Hoping I dont have any bad side effects.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Low temp again today, even lower than yesterday. Now I'm just sitting waiting til AF officially arrives since I know now its coming. Just not understanding WHY days LATE :(


----------



## Ss83

have you tested msbee?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Ss83...Tested yesterday and the day before yesterday when I had a BIG temp rise, all BFN's! Temp dropped yesterday and even lower today but still above CL which lets me know AF will be coming soon since the 2 drops in 2 days. I just wish it hurries up. So disguisted with this cycle.


----------



## MsBee21niya

So I was right...AF showed this morning :( not that mad because I knew with those temp drops it was coming. So this is a fertilaid cycle to see what it does, maybe back to clomid next month.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Sorry AF showd up :hugs:


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks NDTaber9211...I knew it was coming so I can't be too mad, just hoping this fertilaid does something!


----------



## River54

Ah MsBee - sorry to hear.

My oh got me a frer to test..bfn this morning. I think he is more hopeful this month..he kept saying - but it is early isn't it? Starting to think I may have O'd on cd13 instead of cd11 that ff has. Would make more sense why my temps are still high. Had cramping last night and this morning.
Trying to be more hopeful about this month.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks River54....And Goodluck!


----------



## wanttobemum

Hi girls,

Sorry I dont post much, I try to stop myself thinking about it too much, but I'm always checking to see how you are all doing.
I appologise for bringing negativity into the group but my 2nd round of clomid failed, af just started and I'm heartbroken :cry: I'm at work and just want to cry my eyes out. I know it seems like I'm being a drama queen but I'm really starting to struggle with it all now and I recently found out the next step for us if the last 2 rounds of clomid dont work is IVF, i thought we had a few other options to try first but i was wrong. I dont think I'm emotionally ready for IVF, or am I just being stupid? I'm 100% convinced I'm not meant to have a baby.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Wanttobemum...Sorry you're going through this, but I honestly know the feeling. My second round failed and my AF started yesterday, so for this cycle I decided to give fertilaid a try and see if that helps, because clomid also thinned my lining so who knows if that was the problem. Although it could just be our bodies not ready yet. So they didn't give up other med options? Just jumping to IVF would worry me because its not cheap and it too isn't guaranteed to work. Just try to hang in there, your time will come. I'll pray for you as well as myself and others. FX for this cycle!!!


----------



## schultzie18

Hey girls. How is everyone doing? I have a question: this is the first time using clomid and I am on cd 13 and still no + opk?? I normally ovulate on cd 13 or cd 14. Can clomid cause you to ovulate later?


----------



## MsBee21niya

Schultzie18...Yes clomid can cause you to ovulate later. My first round I ovulated cd23, second round cd16. Your body has to get use to it. It's perfectly normal.
Afm...Im cd6 today and this is my fertilaid cycle, decided to give clomid a break after two BFN's. Hopefully I have some luck with this. Good luck to you! And all you other ladies!


----------



## River54

FX for you!
afm, I am out. Temp dropped, spotting, and bfn, and loads of cramps. The next step on the plan was to try IUI, but this cycle we are away for a bunch...OH just wants me to call the fs and see when they'd want me to come in etc and maybe we can work around it. - totally different than a few days ago when he said he didn't want to deal with it as well as going away. I dunno, on one hand I hate waiting, but on another hand, it'll be stressful as is I think travelling and trying to time it etc. Probably a good idea to try a natural cycle again. 
I finally found some softcups to try this cycle. So, I think we'll give them a go. Still on CoQ10 as well.


----------



## MsBee21niya

River54...Im doing the natural thing this month, instead of clomid I'm doing fertilaid. I also have softcups which I've used prior to cycles. I did IUI but was a bfn! So hopefully this fertilaid works. Good luck to you!


----------



## schultzie18

I just got a + opk this morning confirmed by blood work! Bd this morning before dh went to work. Hopefully again tonight and tomorrow night!


----------



## River54

Awesome!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks wonderful! BD, BD and more BD! Hoping I get to BD like I should this month, although I'm not so certain since DH has me upset, and not even want to talk to. Today is only cd8 though, which would be perfect time to start BD but I just won't do it. Guess this month I'm out before I even start. FX to everyone else!


----------



## Ss83

Hi girls
So here it is...not just a bfp...an actual baby! Wee heartbeat going strong, absolutely amazing. Told my parents tonight, best day ever. 
Stick with it, clomid is a miracle and it's the best feeling in the world. All seems very real now.

https://s20.postimg.org/5b7m4e32x/2013_08_26_10_52_06.jpg
X


----------



## schultzie18

So... I decided to take a test this morning at 12 dpo and I think I got a bfp.... I want to confirm it on Monday. I will update after I take a test on Monday morning.


----------



## River54

oooh - can you post a pic? Let us know!

How is everyone else doing?

I am taking a natural cycle this month, after my baseline ultrasound found cysts from the clomid, so we couldn't go ahead with IUI this cycle. Tried out the softcups though - maybe it'll work? Also went in for acupuncture, and go back every week for a bit. They are fertility based and work with the 'western' (clomid, IUI, etc) approach as well. Currently 2dpo I think.


----------



## schultzie18

This picture is from my phone.... Also, I tested with an internet cheapie thinking I was out....:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







20130831_053931.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## River54

Ohh I can see that line :)


----------



## MsBee21niya

I can see the line as well...... :)
Hi ladies! It's been a long time since we've been on here. As for me I'm cd20 and for this cycle I'm giving clomid a break and just took fertilaid, which I indeed O, just waiting to see if I get a bfp, which would make my year. So I'm like 3dpo/4dpo at the latest. Good luck to all! Good luck schultzie18


----------

